# Pour spout lids for mason jars- so cool!



## TeamChaos (Sep 26, 2010)

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1917107415/recap-mason-jar-caps

I hope she gets enough backers to fund this project because I could really use a few of these!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

That lid is so cool!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I just signed up for the $10.00 level -- 2 caps. I wouldn't normally spend that much for a couple of caps, but if I can help her bring them to production then it will be worth it. 

Hope many others here will sign up as well.


----------

